# Galavant



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No thread here on ABC's Galavant?

My wife started watching this and raved about it. I caught up with the first four episodes (they are playing two at a time) today and loved it. Mel Brooks meets Monty Python and the Holy Grail is how I would describe it. I'm astonished it got on to ABC but am glad it did. The songs are hilarious and there are numerous cameos/guest stars - Ricky Gervais and Weird Al are on tonight.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I did not set a season pass 'til today. We watched the first two and we really enjoyed it. 

Not surprised it's ABC, since 'Once' has a similar vibe, albeit without the singing.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Watched the first one. Canceled season pass.
They were working too hard to try to be funny. 
Comedy works for me only when there's enough " straight" for contrast. Not enough straight punctuation to set up the gags. Weird Al & Ricky Gervais might be worth a look, though.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

There have been several threads, but they seem to have disappeared.

--Carlos V.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it's one of the few comedies i've enjoyed from the traditional broadcast networks in years, i'll be sorry to see it go away.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I like it, but I think it's too raunchy to be on at 8:00 on a Sunday night, in the Once Upon a Time slot. Haven't seen the ratings, but I'd bet ABC lost some families after the first episode.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm enjoying it. 

That said, I think the show could actually be a little *more* comedic than it is. There are times that the show drags a bit because the show takes itself a bit too seriously. A show like this needs to dance on that line where it is a little self-aware, without going too far over and becoming slapstick.

I'm the first to criticize US comedy as often being too overly broad, with punchlines that are spelled out for the lowest common denominator. Still, I think this show actually could benefit from comedy that is a little more broad than it is.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm watching and enjoying, but not blown away or anything. I'm actually a little disappointed. I expected a bit more.

The biggest thing it has going for it is that it is different. There really isn't anything else like it on today.

The second thing is the songs. They are hilarious.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I'm watching and enjoying, but not blown away or anything. I'm actually a little disappointed. I expected a bit more.


This describes my feeling to a T.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Tried to make it through the first 2 episodes but it was just too horrible so I opted to delete my series recordings. It was just not funny IMO.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife and I like it, and she is not one for musicals.

I like the irreverent touch, and the sharp song lyrics. For example, song and dance numbers that make fun of the fact they are _doing _song and dance numbers---man, that's stuff out of Gilbert and Sullivan, with a touch of Cole Porter.

It certainly doesn't hurt that the female leads are so pretty.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

They had me when they rhymed "adventure" with "butt-clencher".  I was one of the two people that watched Cop Rock back in 1990, and that took itself WAY too seriously. I like Galavant's level of self-awareness, and I think they've done well not overdoing the running gags. I guess it helps that the episodes are only thirty minutes.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There are several things I like about Galavant:

- No laugh track
- Gently skewering what, on the face of it, looks like a very traditional story and the way it is usually told
- It doesn't force-feed you the humor - you have to pay attention and catch the often subtle jokes and references (a la Mel Brooks)
- No laugh track
- Great songs
- None of the characters are one-dimensional
- Did I say "No laugh track"?

Sure, not every joke or bit is a winner. I could have done without the eunuch scene - that's been done too many times. The king trying to learn to be funny had me in stitches. 

I can understand that this is not for everyone. There's a lot of popular comedy on TV that doesn't appeal to me at all. But I will be sorry to see the end of the run of Galavant.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've watched all six so far and I'll be watching the last two next week. It's definitely been a fun show. The songs are great just as traditional "musical" type songs, but the lyrics are a good mix of traditional and self-referential humor. 

My favorite parts of the show are the King Richard/Gareth interactions. Omundsen and Jones are really killing it in those parts and they make every scene hilarious. Unfortunately, I think the Galavant/Isabella/Sidney stuff is pretty blah. I don't know if it's the writing or the actors or what, but those three do nothing for me.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

stevel said:


> - It doesn't force-feed you the humor - you have to pay attention and catch the often subtle jokes and references (a la Mel Brooks)


I've never thought of Mel Brooks as subtle.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Saw this picture on Twitter, thought it was spot on:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We watched the first two episodes and were not all that impressed. Not the comedy extravaganza we expected. Watched about 5 minutes of the 3rd episode (the 2nd week) and cancelled the season pass. Not for us. Really wanted to like it as we love Monty Python or Mel Brooks type humor, which we hoped this would be like.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I was pretty surprised at how much I liked the first two episodes. But I've lost interest in subsequent weeks.

Maybe the novelty has worn off or I know it's only 4 weeks so why bother.

I'll finish it at this point but I'm happy it's just limited.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I never heard of this show until I saw this thread. I've now watched the first 6 episodes and will watch eps 7 and 8 next week.
If this show aired one ep per week and I started watching from the beginning, I'd have quit watching after 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

The best thing about Galavant so far was the TiVo promo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The nice part is that it is a nice, compact series; if it were stretched out any further than it is, I too would probably have lost interest.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I like the show, finding it to be quirky fun.
I've also particularly liked the cameos, especially Weird Al and Ricky Gervais. 

That said, I knew going in that this show was going to be a very hard sell to the general public and didn't have my hopes up.

It certainly seems like ABC lost faith in this show and is doing a burn off now.
I can understand why too.

The only weekly musical series that's had any real success in that last 30 years or so is Glee, so that's strike one.
(For those that insist on arguing, ok Smash limped it's way through two seasons and 33 episodes. Not what I call success.)

Very expensive to make, what with the new songs and musical numbers every week, period piece, plus all that location shooting in England so, strike two.

(As mentioned up thread) Humor not broad enough for the general public (IMO) so that's strike three.

The ratings have been falling badly and it got killed last night.
(To be fair, it was up against the AFC Football Championship game last night in most of the country.)

So unfortunately, I'm 99% sure that this show is eight and done.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

whatever we do, let's not encourage networks to try any different programming, unique to what's already on. 

we need a dozen more law & order and ncis, i'm sure there are a few agencies in chicago (animal control, maybe?) that still need series, and a couple extra different takes on sherlock holmes (based on pre-historic earth or in the future) could be promising.

oh, and i almost forgot, cbs just renewed thursday night football, so, exactly how many nights of the week are left for nfl?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

JYoung said:


> I like the show, finding it to be quirky fun.
> I've also particularly liked the cameos, especially Weird Al and Ricky Gervais.
> 
> That said, I knew going in that this show was going to be a very hard sell to the general public and didn't have my hopes up.
> ...


I think it only was planned to be a 4 week thing.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> I think it only was planned to be a 4 week thing.


This. It was always planned as a winter "event" series, something to plug a gap between holiday stuff and "spring" series.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> I think it only was planned to be a 4 week thing.


Well, I'm thinking it was scripted as eight, 30 minute, one week episodes, but they thought it would work better as 4 one hour episodes.

I think they made the right choice.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

First hour was good... I thought the second hour was not as good. I like musicals and do appreciate that it is something different. Timothy Omundson is very amusing, as expected.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I like it a lot. Speaking as a medieval historian, I'm impressed with how much effort they've taken with historical accuracy.

For example, many portrayals of the medieval world shy away from medieval people's tendency to burst into song during the course of their everyday life.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Well, I'm thinking it was scripted as eight, 30 minute, one week episodes, but they thought it would work better as 4 one hour episodes.
> 
> I think they made the right choice.


: ding :


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> whatever we do, let's not encourage networks to try any different programming, unique to what's already on.
> 
> we need a dozen more law & order and ncis, i'm sure there are a few agencies in chicago (animal control, maybe?) that still need series, and a couple extra different takes on sherlock holmes (based on pre-historic earth or in the future) could be promising.
> 
> oh, and i almost forgot, cbs just renewed thursday night football, so, exactly how many nights of the week are left for nfl?


Did you miss where I said that I liked it?
(I like it in the same way I liked _Robin Hood: Men in Tights/When Things Were Rotten_.)

But that doesn't make me blind to the realities of American Network Television Programming and that this type of show is hard sell to the average viewer.



andyw715 said:


> I think it only was planned to be a 4 week thing.





LoadStar said:


> This. It was always planned as a winter "event" series, something to plug a gap between holiday stuff and "spring" series.





waynomo said:


> Well, I'm thinking it was scripted as eight, 30 minute, one week episodes, but they thought it would work better as 4 one hour episodes.
> 
> I think they made the right choice.


I'm sure that this was written and produced as eight 30 minutes episodes.

And the way that ABC is treating it has all the signs of a burn off.

I'd be curious to read the background of this production.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JYoung said:


> Did you miss where I said that I liked it?
> (I like it in the same way I liked _Robin Hood: Men in Tights/When Things Were Rotten_.)
> 
> But that doesn't make me blind to the realities of American Network Television Programming and that this type of show is hard sell to the average viewer.


i see now that my post followed yours, although i wasn't aiming directly for your comments, rather the overall "eh" reaction by a few in the thread - apologies it wasn't clear.

galavant isn't groundbreaking, but it's a fun watch for some of us, and i applaud abc for taking a chance - i have only recently found _any_ shows on abc i like.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NorthAlabama said:


> galavant isn't groundbreaking, but it's a fun watch for some of us, and i applaud abc for taking a chance - i have only recently found _any_ shows on abc i like.


I actually watch more on ABC than any other broadcast network. Castle, this, Once Upon A Time, Agents of SHIELD, and Agent Carter.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my recent re-entry into abc primetime began with shield., and i'm really enjoying agent carter, htgaw murder, and galavant, i hope they keep it up.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i see now that my post followed yours, although i wasn't aiming directly for your comments, rather the overall "eh" reaction by a few in the thread - apologies it wasn't clear.
> 
> galavant isn't groundbreaking, but it's a fun watch for some of us, and i applaud abc for taking a chance - i have only recently found _any_ shows on abc i like.


Oh, ok.
Sorry.

I actually agree with you that it's refreshing that this isn't another CSI Law & Order NCIS Dayton.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I probably said this in some other thread (I think I said almost this in person when talking about it too) -- it's not HILARIOUS, but it is fairly funny. Basically, even though I watch a lot of TV, still at LEAST as good as a lot of other stuff I watch.

But it's obvious that they're just burning off episodes, since it was made as a half hour series.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried, but couldn't get through the first 10 minutes. I LOVE, LOVE Gervais, but just can't do it.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> They had me when they rhymed "adventure" with "butt-clencher".  *I was one of the two people that watched Cop Rock back in 1990,* and that took itself WAY too seriously. I like Galavant's level of self-awareness, and I think they've done well not overdoing the running gags. I guess it helps that the episodes are only thirty minutes.


I was the other one.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I was interested in this until I heard that there would be musical numbers, as I don't like musicals (in which, as Rob said above, people spontaneously burst into song).

But from reading here, it sounds like the songs were tongue in cheek, and making fun of themselves? I just might enjoy that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I was interested in this until I heard that there would be musical numbers, as I don't like musicals (in which, as Rob said above, people spontaneously burst into song).
> 
> But from reading here, it sounds like the songs were tongue in cheek, and making fun of themselves? I just might enjoy that.


It is a spoof. Including the songs.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

martinp13 said:


> I was one of the two people that watched Cop Rock back in 1990





loubob57 said:


> I was the other one.


Make that three.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> I was interested in this until I heard that there would be musical numbers, as I don't like musicals (in which, as Rob said above, people spontaneously burst into song).
> 
> But from reading here, it sounds like the songs were tongue in cheek, and making fun of themselves? I just might enjoy that.


Most songs are, in fact, at lest partly tongue in cheek. The lyrics are very hilarious. And the show had a few characters make an annoyed mention at the way the cast would spontaneously burst into song.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Most songs are, in fact, at lest partly tongue in cheek. The lyrics are very hilarious. And the show had a few characters make an annoyed mention at the way the cast would spontaneously burst into song.


And the princess telling galavant that she hinted to him about the scheme in several songs.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MikeCC said:


> Most songs are, in fact, at lest partly tongue in cheek. The lyrics are very hilarious. And the show had a few characters make an annoyed mention at the way the cast would spontaneously burst into song.


the rhymes, oh, the rhymes...  ...the musical numbers are never very long, either (½ hour show arcs).


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I am loving it! It's great fun. 

Wasn't there a cupcake shop show some years ago that also used song and dance? Not to compare the two! This is far more sarcastic and hilarious. I just had a brief memory of it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> I am loving it! It's great fun.
> 
> Wasn't there a cupcake shop show some years ago that also used song and dance? Not to compare the two! This is far more sarcastic and hilarious. I just had a brief memory of it.


Closest show I can think of to that description is Pushing Daisies, which featured Lee Pace as a pie maker who can bring dead things back to life. No song and dance on that show that I can recall, though. Maybe I'm wrong, my memory is a little hazy.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Closest show I can think of to that description is Pushing Daisies, which featured Lee Pace as a pie maker who can bring dead things back to life. No song and dance on that show that I can recall, though. Maybe I'm wrong, my memory is a little hazy.


That was it. Thanks!
Just a few random songs, looks like.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Closest show I can think of to that description is Pushing Daisies, which featured Lee Pace as a pie maker who can bring dead things back to life. No song and dance on that show that I can recall, though. Maybe I'm wrong, my memory is a little hazy.


It did have the occasional musical number. I remember Kristin Chenoweth singing in an episode.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Loved Pushing Daisies.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> It did have the occasional musical number. I remember Kristin Chenoweth singing in an episode.


Has she ever been in any series in which she didn't get to sing at some point?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Has she ever been in any series in which she didn't get to sing at some point?


I bet it's a stipulation in her contract.  I think she even sang in GCB.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Has she ever been in any series in which she didn't get to sing at some point?


I haven't seen it, but I suspect she didn't sing in The Good Wife.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I haven't seen it, but I suspect she didn't sing in The Good Wife.


Don't underestimate her. She finds a way to sing in _everything_.


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

I'm enjoying Galavant. It's good fun, the songs aren't long and drawn out, the lyrics are quite funny, and the guest appearances by two of the cast of Downton Abbey keep you guessing about who will show up next!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Has she ever been in any series in which she didn't get to sing at some point?


Did she sing in The West Wing?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Did she sing in The West Wing?


She played Annabeth Schott. From Wikipedia:



> Leo uses Annabeth's name to leak to the press that he is a poor debater, lowering expectations for his performance in the vice-presidential debate, in which he performs spectacularly. When confronted by Annabeth on this, Leo mentions that she should never use her cat's name as her computer password. The two continue to be close and at one point when *Annabeth is singing to herself*, Donna Moss muses that it is because of Leo.


(Bolding mine)


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I found that yesterday too, Scooter. I meant to look up Good Wife but thought West Wing instead. Couldn't find a reference to her Good Wife character singing, tho.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> I found that yesterday too, Scooter. I meant to look up Good Wife but thought West Wing instead. Couldn't find a reference to her Good Wife character singing, tho.


I'm sure she snuck it in there somewhere. It's like the Alfred Hitchcock cameos in all of his movies - if you're not looking for it, you might miss it. And she's really short, so she can hide things easily.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Seriously?!?


Spoiler



Awfully presumptuous on the part of the show to write as if there would be a second season.



Nice to see Tony Head sing again. Too bad it was only for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I hate this show.

That damn Secret Mission song is stuck in my head.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I actually was not looking forward to this series but decided to give it a shot and voila, I was hooked. Thoroughly enjoying it. Then I found out about its links to "The Neighbors," which I also really liked...and it all made sense. 

...and if you like the songs, I believe the soundtrack is now available on iTunes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Seriously?!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





andyw715 said:


> I think it only was planned to be a 4 week thing.





LoadStar said:


> This. It was always planned as a winter "event" series, something to plug a gap between holiday stuff and "spring" series.


Uhm, I don't think so.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Really enjoyed the last couple episodes until, well ...


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, my wife was really looking forward to this finale: Getting things wrapped up, seeing Galavant get the girl, and enjoying her Royal *****iness get her comeuppance...

Well, that was disappointing.

Still, the songs and the humor made the episode enjoyable.​


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Seriously?!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All these things.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Uhm, I don't think so.


I think both things are true. The writers assumed this would be a multiple season show. When ABC saw the final product they decided it would be one-and-done and advertised it as such. Guessing that decision was made too late to change the ending.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

WO312 said:


> I think both things are true. The writers assumed this would be a multiple season show. When ABC saw the final product they decided it would be one-and-done and advertised it as such. Guessing that decision was made too late to change the ending.


My point was that the producers' intent was always to be a series, not a mini-series.

Somewhere along the line, the network lost faith in the show (I would suspect due to a executive change) and decided to burn it off as "an event".


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I have a great idea for Season 2: keep all the storylines intact, but completely switch the genre. My personal favorite would be for season 2 to be science-fiction based. Captain Galavant, Sid as a robot, etc etc. That would give them more new material to draw from (I think they've mostly milked the medieval genre) without destroying what the show is.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

That sounds like a really fun concept for this show! Love it!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)




----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I should mention that I think that Timothy Omundson and Vinnie Jones absolutely killed it in this series.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Nice to see Tony Head sing again. Too bad it was only fo...


ARNOLD, you lazy fat ass! We're out of firewood!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I hope the DVD for this show is good, and includes all the songs separately or in special features. The DVD only has 14 songs (and Secret Mission didn't make it).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I should mention that I think that Timothy Omundson and Vinnie Jones absolutely killed it in this series.


I thought that Tim was playing it a little too overdone (even when considering the context) in the beginning, but he eventually settled into the role very well.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Absolutely loved the series, it was must watch for hubby and me. Of course, we both love Princess Bride and Men in Tights. The musical numbers were hilarious but we too were disappointed in the lack of closure. We did like the 4-week event format, even if others thought it was a burn-off. Hoping that it does make it back, but afraid it won't.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I finally watched the last one.. The mentions of will the Neilsens be too low because of the singing was funny...

Also, somehow for me, the fact that they wondered how things would be resolved in season 2 (which won't happen) made it "less bad" than simply a cliffhanger that just ends.... (Though I had read this thread before I saw the last episode, and I have/will still watch shows that I know end on a cliffhanger..)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Just watched the last four half-hours. Almost didn't recognize Anthony Head - we knew he looked familiar but couldn't quite place it. It has been a long time since we last saw him.

I don't think the concept really had legs, though. Still loved the songs.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Finally got through the series, and was enormously disappointed. Just not very funny. I hung around for Ricky Gervais, and then just had to finish. Doesn't deserve a second season.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

stevel said:


> Just watched the last four half-hours. Almost didn't recognize Anthony Head - we knew he looked familiar but couldn't quite place it. It has been a long time since we last saw him.
> 
> I don't think the concept really had legs, though. Still loved the songs.


You never saw him as Uther Pendragon during the several seasons of Merlin?

He was quite good as a not especially sympathetic character whom no one would have ever hired to appear in a series of coffee commercials.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Wait, what?
Galavant renewed for a second season?


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Wait, what?
> Galavant renewed for a second season?


I for one applaud ABC's lack of regard to the ratings. Hopefully the same applies to Agent Carter!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

So awesome! I thought it was already dead and gone, but really glad that it will be returning.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

My daughter ( and I ) will be psyched!! I just hope they decide to leave it with a proper ending this time though


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, very surprising. Not sure whether I'm pleased or not. I guess it was pretty good and will be nice to see if they end the story better this time.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

FrodoB said:


> I for one applaud ABC's lack of regard to the ratings. Hopefully the same applies to Agent Carter!


The link I posted has been updated to include Agent Carter.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Huh. I just removed the season pass from my TiVo. *sigh*


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Wait, what?
> Galavant renewed for a second season?


That is freaking weird.. I thought it got HORRIBLE ratings, way worse than Forever, which they cancelled..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> That is freaking weird.. I thought it got HORRIBLE ratings, way worse than Forever, which they cancelled..


The 18-49 ratings were averaged around a 1.0. But, ABC must have thought those ratings were good enough for during the mid-season gap, when pretty much no one else is showing anything new.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Awesome, my son and I really enjoyed it. 

Scott


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Hard to believe they actually wanted a second season of this stinker. We tried to like it but gave up early on. Just not remotely funny IMO.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LoadStar said:


> Huh. I just removed the season pass from my TiVo. *sigh*


since it's still available with comcast through xfinity vod, i was able to create a onepass through search - glad it's coming back!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm glad. We enjoyed it. A nice little filler show when there's not a whole lot on.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Neither happy or not happy. It was not good but it was mildly amusing. Some shows I watch just because they distract me for a short time. Galavant was one of those.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I am amazed. I just watched the final couple of episodes a week ago and was surprised to see it optimistically end on a little ditty about a second season.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Fantastic news! A guilty pleasure show for me and my kids.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm pretty excited about this! It's a fun show - I'm glad we'll get to see more of it.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I didn't think that there was any hope at all of a renewal. I really enjoyed the whole story and the way it played out. The song at the end about will it be renewed or not was pretty funny just by itself. I look forward to them NOT ruining it next year, but who knows?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

How was it ruined the first time?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> How was it ruined the first time?


I didn't mean to imply that it was ruined during the first season. Maybe my wording was unfortunate. I meant to imply that the network tends to ruin some shows by making unwanted/unwelcome changes between seasons: thus I am hoping that they don't ruin it next season.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's back!!!!

http://abc.go.com/shows/galavant/news/updates/galavant-season-2-premiere-date-announced-151130

A New Season ... aka Suck It Cancellation Bear; World's Best Kiss

January 3, 2016


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I still I can't believe this got renewed! But I love it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ROFL... I love the title of episode 1.

For those who don't get it, it's a direct reference to "TV By The Numbers," whose "Renew/Cancel" roundups tend to refer to series that are canceled as "being caught by the Cancellation Bear." In fact, here's the two that directly reference Galavant:
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...tatus-for-nashville-agent-carter-castle-more/
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...agent-carter-american-crime-galavant-renewed/


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My son and I are excited. 

Scott


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

stevel said:


> It's back!!!!
> 
> http://abc.go.com/shows/galavant/news/updates/galavant-season-2-premiere-date-announced-151130
> 
> ...


My existing Season Pass picked it up. Yes I never canceled it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Really excited  Also, right now season 1 is free to buy on iTunes.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I have a friend who was hired to write for Season 2 (she previously wrote for "Malcolm in the Middle" and "Community," among others). Hope she doesn't mind me quoting what she said about it in her Christmas card letter:



> For work, I was on _Galavant_ this year, one of my favorite shows. It was a thrill to work on a musical and on a staff where an encyclopedic knowledge of _The Lord of the Rings_ was actually an asset. I was able to realize several ambitions through the show: working on the Disney lot, if only for a week, with its topiary animals and magic hat buildings. Getting to see Alan Menken do his medley of famous works; I got actual goose bumps. And meeting Vinnie Jones, whose _Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_ is probably more responsible for my early visits to England than anything else.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Be sure to play the video.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/1/10697398/galavant-season-2-abc-watch-it-its-good


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Season 1 Gag Reel:





(Skip to 1:55 if you want to bypass a rather unnecessarily long dance break)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

for a sneak peek:



Spoiler


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

I never watched any of the first season. So many commercials had been running for the 2nd season that I decided to try it out. So the day before, I DVRd the the pilot and another ep, then last night's new ep. Watched the pilot last night with a millenial female friend. Not my cup of tea, or hers, either. I'm not into musicals, so I don't want actors singing the dialog. I had thought the theme song was amusing, but didn't realize that half the damn show would be sung. I like Monty Python and Mel Brooks, but this is nowhere near their league, IMO. Not enough humor to offset the singing, for me. My friend and I agreed that the only way we'd watch a 2nd ep was if Madalena's outfits were way skimpier


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Actually, they didn't sing the theme song. They were about to, but apparently during previous singings too many pirates walked the plank.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

CharlieB said:


> I never watched any of the first season. So many commercials had been running for the 2nd season that I decided to try it out. So the day before, I DVRd the the pilot and another ep, then last night's new ep. Watched the pilot last night with a millenial female friend. Not my cup of tea, or hers, either. I'm not into musicals, so I don't want actors singing the dialog. I had thought the theme song was amusing, but didn't realize that half the damn show would be sung. I like Monty Python and Mel Brooks, but this is nowhere near their league, IMO. Not enough humor to offset the singing, for me. My friend and I agreed that the only way we'd watch a 2nd ep was if Madalena's outfits were way skimpier


I watched season 1...not sure how it got a season 2. I'm surprised that it has generated such enthusiasm. I'm usually more forgiving about my entertainment, but I thought it was pretty bad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> I watched season 1...not sure how it got a season 2. I'm surprised that it has generated such enthusiasm. I'm usually more forgiving about my entertainment, but I thought it was pretty bad.


I was on the edge last year but I actually liked the first two from this year.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I like it, but but then I liked Cop Rock.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My son and I enjoyed it (my wife does not but she hates musicals in general) but we did not like Cop Rock. 

Scott


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, I love a good show tune. 

I liked it both last year and this year. The wife enjoys it too. But my 17 year old daughter can't stand it. And she's way into stage crew and the performing arts.

Heck it's only 5 episodes once a year, so doesn't overstay it's welcome either.

It's a mildly entertaining light snack, so who am I too complain about it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i found the se2 premier very enjoyable, several laugh out loud moments:



Spoiler



the enchanted forest and kylie minogue as the evil queen..."you went into the enchanted forest and never came out?" "no, other way around."


there's nothing else like it on all year, and welcomed change for a few weeks (i loathed cop rock).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Can we make the title of this thread to allow spoilers?


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Meh, not really feeling Season 2. Loved Season 1, amazed it's still not out on DVD (maybe they'll combine S1 and 2, but why make half the money?), but Season 2 is just not as funny. The songs also don't seem to be pushing the story as they did in S1, but are just songs for the sake of the song. I did watch all 4 episodes so far in one night, so maybe it was too much at once.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I always wondered what Summer Loving from Grease would be like set in the Middle Ages, with zombies...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I've noticed a much more pronounced tilt toward more direct parodies of music from musicals this season. The parody of "Summer Loving" was just the latest. It reminds me of what Eric Idle did with "Spamalot."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I didn't notice until this one...although I'm not much into musicals, so I probably wouldn't.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't notice until this one...although I'm not much into musicals, so I probably wouldn't.


I really noticed it with the song "Today we Rise," at the beginning of episode 6. That was obviously a parody of "Do you Hear the People Sing?" from Les Misérables. (I haven't even seen that musical and I recognized it.)

"Time is Of the Essence" from the beginning of episode 7 was a patter song reminiscent of Gilbert and Sullivan.

Beyond that, I too am not enough of a musical person to be able to pick out direct parallels. I'd have to imagine "I Really Don't Like You" was a parody as well, but I don't know specifically of what.

Edit: oh, yeah, "Dwarves Vs Giants" from episode 5 was clearly a parody of the "Tonight" quintet from "West Side Story." (Another one I recognized without having actually seen the source material.)


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I always wondered what Summer Loving from Grease would be like set in the Middle Ages, with zombies...


That whole scene was surreal. Seriously I felt ... changed from seeing that.



LoadStar said:


> Beyond that, I too am not enough of a musical person to be able to pick out direct parallels. I'd have to imagine "I Really Don't Like You" was a parody as well, but I don't know specifically of what.


Maybe "Epic Rap Battles of History?"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ehusen said:


> Maybe "Epic Rap Battles of History?"


Well, yeah, but I was thinking a more direct parallel from a musical, or at least a particular style of music from a musical.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This show is really funny, and even though it's not at all a "deep" show, I really have to listen/concentrate to get all of the lyrics in the songs.

It's almost Sorkin/David E. Kelley-level word density, yet to music!!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> This show is really funny, and even though it's not at all a "deep" show, I really have to listen/concentrate to get all of the lyrics in the songs.
> 
> It's almost Sorkin/David E. Kelley-level word density, yet to music!!


Same here. I'll watch a number first without captions so I'm not distracted and then go back and rewatch it with captions.

Scott


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Another funny season. The DDew number was fun, maybe a take on Mary Poppins? 

Tad Cooper for the win!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Loved that Weird Al was back. Seems they must have had a much bigger budget in S1, as that season had lots of star cameos and this season had none until Al reprised his role from S1.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Loved that Weird Al was back. Seems they must have had a much bigger budget in S1, as that season had lots of star cameos and this season had none until Al reprised his role from S1.


They said as much in the song, singing about all the people who weren't there because they couldn't afford them...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> this season had none until Al reprised his role from S1.


Well, they had Kylie Minogue at the beginning of the season. Of course, she's mostly unknown on this side of the pond, so hopefully they didn't spend a lot on getting her to appear.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Loved that Weird Al was back. Seems they must have had a much bigger budget in S1, as that season had lots of star cameos and this season had none until Al reprised his role from S1.


Hugh Bonneville was in the first episode and sang about cameos.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Well, they had Kylie Minogue at the beginning of the season. Of course, she's mostly unknown on this side of the pond, so hopefully they didn't spend a lot on getting her to appear.


Princess Jubilee was a fairly well-known British TV actress who's pretty much unknown on this side of the pond (Sheridan Smith).

I think the song from this week was really about how they didn't have the budget to get all their guest stars from this season back for a _second_ episode.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought that the verse about how they were done unless they get another surprise renewal was funny.

Gary?
Really?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I thought that the verse about how they were done unless they get another surprise renewal was funny.
> 
> Gary?
> Really?


Yeah funny.... Gary Galavant


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Well, they had Kylie Minogue at the beginning of the season. Of course, she's mostly unknown on this side of the pond, so hopefully they didn't spend a lot on getting her to appear.


John Stamos in the same episode (OK rather briefly!). 

Scott


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I hope it comes back, but I doubt it. We had a lot of fun watching it and listening for the meta stuff was fun (and I'm ok with meta stuff as long as it's not "TOO" inside or used "TOO" often, the way Community sometimes did it). I like how they left the door open just a little for it to come back (the evil queen stuff), and yet closed the story lines of the rest of the characters.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if it isn't renewed, i will miss this show, it's been a fun break from the norm.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There won't be a third season of Galavant, but it is being adapted into a stage musical. http://www.playbill.com/article/ala...vant-canceled-but-being-adapted-for-the-stage


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That's cool, but I will probably end up having liked it better the first time I saw it on Broadway,... when it was called _Spamalot_.


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

Sorry to see this show go. It was funny and original.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm amazed we got a second season of this. It was really fun while it lasted!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Still love the show. Just got a "I believe in Tad Cooper" T-shirt


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I'm amazed we got a second season of this.


Yes, definitely. Though I think I often see the business side of cancellations, this _renewal_ seemed kind of preposterous.. and heck, there probably were other shows I would've rather had renewed instead..

but I enjoyed it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It's still cancelled, but here's the season 2 blooper reel, which came out last month.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Galavant: The Unreleased Collection soundtrack songs are now up on Amazon! Got them downloaded and put on my USB drive so I can listen to them in the car. I made a playlist so I can listen to the whole thing in order. 

Looks like Galavant: The Complete Collection is also coming but currently marked as Out of Stock.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Galavant: The Unreleased Collection soundtrack songs are now up on Amazon! Got them downloaded and put on my USB drive so I can listen to them in the car. I made a playlist so I can listen to the whole thing in order.
> 
> Looks like Galavant: The Complete Collection is also coming but currently marked as Out of Stock.


Cool!

Scott


----------

